# Water Lettuce yellowing and rotting



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

How much fertiliser are you giving? I would suspect a deficiency of nutrients is the issue. Photos are not working for me BTW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preetam (Jan 19, 2017)

Water lettuce needs direct sunlight, or very bright lighting. The most likely cause is that its not getting enough light.


----------



## icemanX (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry, didn't realize the image links were broken, now fixed.

But when I put some of them on the roof to get direct sunlight in buckets, all of them died.

I live in a tropical area by the way, and it gets hot.

I tried pumping quite a lot of fertilizer in the tanks, a few pumps a day of the liquid fertilizer. I also tried putting some in a shallow bucket filled with organic potting soil, next to the pond. Nothing worked


----------



## Preetam (Jan 19, 2017)

Do you have hard water? what is the water temperature? Did you give the plants a PP dip before introducing them?


----------



## icemanX (Jul 29, 2016)

Preetam said:


> Do you have hard water? what is the water temperature? Did you give the plants a PP dip before introducing them?


Yes I think I have hard water. Water temperature in the pond is around 27C, tanks around 28-30C.
No, and this is the first time I've heard of PP dips, what are they for? I just threw the plants straight in the pond.


----------

